# Promote KBG Rhizomes



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Good afternoon gang,

I recall seeing a few scholarly articles about this but can't locate them at the moment.

Is it true that verticutting, dethacthing or even aerating promote KBG spread? The idea being that minor stresses to the plant promote Rhizome activity.

I know aerating will just spread weed seeds and is more for compaction but just throwing it in here.

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Allett Verticutter cartridge but wanted to actually confirm this first.

Thanks!


----------

